# Request to Dubai Forumers



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi fellas, hope you're all cool. Sorry been away for a week, busy in London. Anyways, I have a small request and am sure it's been repeated over but I'd greatly appreciate your help. My friend in Berlin is most likely moving to Dubai and he wants to know how much do flats cost for rent. I've seen the website http://propertylisting.ae/ but the rent section still doesn't work.


My question is, do you know any other websites like that with prices? Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks .


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Here, this site has some reasonably recent information, and is quite a good website to show prices in Dubai, even includes a comparison with UK-UAE prices.
https://www1.securesiteserver.co.uk/dubaidream/construct/10338-dubai.php


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

www.bhomes.com


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

hmmh, what I have heard, the rents are very high. You didn't say what kind of apartment he/she is looking, but what I would do , I would maybe take some loan & buy cheap apartment in international city, instead of renting. :|


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks guys, he's looking for a 1 bedroom apartment. Tell me about the prices, they're sky rocketing upwards, crazy. Sharjah is following also, so no more escaping to live in Sharjah in the next few years.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

the loss in standard of living is not worth cheeper rents!

Stay away from sharjah!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

If you live in Sharjah but come to Dubai for work and play over the weekends, the traffic and the downright depressing state of Sharjah will put you off going to live there just for the lower rents!


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

why is it so expensive, how do labours live UAE, how can they afford the rents.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

They don't pay rent.. construction companies put them in concentration camps.. err, i mean accomodation camps...well not that they are any different from the latter


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Luxurious though when compare to indias, housing for the poor projects. there not the shangria la, but the permenant ones are usualy pretty decent, its the temporary wooden ones that are dodgy!


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Sharjah, pretty much you get more than you bargain for in some of the lower rent apartments.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

i am sorry to tell you, that living in dubai is becoming ripoff, its a nice place to live, btu for god' sake, the prices are over inflated, ur paying around 40 to 50 thousand a year for 1 bedrooms apt rent, but ur not getting ur money's worth, i am sorry, but the way dubai is going its downfall will be very soon, not that i want that, i just hope that the people in charge wake up and realize that is happening to the people, case not everyone can afford 500,000 Dhs for a studio , or 1 million plus for a 1 bedroom, and i am probably giving you last weeks prices by now prices may have shot up even more, its preposterous, anyone agree or have anything to add to that, please be my guest . . .


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Its true, go to a place like Bank street in Bur Dubai and its almost impossible to find anything less than 90,000 for 2 and 3 bedrooms, and the apartments and buildings arent even that great. Its insane. Unless you make the big bucks, Dubai isnt the place for you to live a comfortable life. But Im guessing it should be much better in another 5-6 years time when there is an excess of property available.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Dubai's prices have soared since the 1st quarter of 2004/.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Buying seems to be a better investment that renting, cause in a few years time if not even a year, you'll pay the same price and more.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

^ The good thing is that there is a large diversity of where and what to buy in Dubai.


----------

